# Flackern von Tooltips und Anwendungen



## demmy86 (1 Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Lüfterlosen PC mit 1,2GHz und 1024MB RAM. 
er besitzt eine VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro II IGP Grafikkarte.

nun zu meinem Problem: 

Beim starten bestimmter Anwendungen, beginnen die Windows-Tooltips und die Anwendungen zu flackern. Der Rest der Windows-Oberfläche flackert nicht.
Ich weiß nicht wo es her kommt!?
Hat jemand eine Idee was dass sein könnte und wie es beheben kann?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Perfektionist (2 Dezember 2008)

na, die Standard-Antwort ist erstmal die folgende Frage:


> Hast es schonmal mit einem anderen GraKa-Treiber probiert?


----------



## demmy86 (3 Dezember 2008)

ja hab ich!
mehrere sogar! das ergebniss ist immer das selbe.
ich muss dazu sagen das die anwendung eine hohe CPU-Auslastung verursacht. könnte es etwas damit zu tun haben?

und die grafikkarte hat nur eine speicher von 64MB.

könnte es damit zusammen hängen?


----------



## zotos (3 Dezember 2008)

demmy86 schrieb:


> ...
> und die grafikkarte hat nur eine speicher von 64MB.
> ...



Normal nicht.... oder hast Du VISTA installiert? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ph6xrRS_AQ


*

*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Dezember 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Normal nicht.... oder hast Du VISTA installiert?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ph6xrRS_AQ


 
@zotos
...bist du das auf dem Video....? 

gruss Helmut


----------



## demmy86 (5 Dezember 2008)

HI,

nein es is XP Home drauf.

Ich hab jetzt schon ein bischen in BIOS rumgespielt und etwas mehr arbeitsspeicher usw. zugewiesen aber das hilft alles nichts.
problem besteht weiterhin!


----------



## sue port (8 Dezember 2008)

hola demmy86,
-mit welcher auflösung fährst du?
-refenztreiber der graka gestestet?
-welche bildwiederholfrequenz?
-anzahl der farben?
-welcher monitortreiber? wenn richtigen (schon plug&play probiert)?

greetinx


sue


----------



## demmy86 (8 Dezember 2008)

HI

-also ich hab alle möglichen auflösungen durchprobiert: von 800x600
 bis 1280x800. letzteres verwende ich auch momentan.
-ich hab verschiedenste treiberversionen der grafikkarte getestet mit minder großem erfolg.
- aktuell 60Hz
- farben: 32bit
- also der monitor hat soweit ich das beurteilen kann keinen extra treiber.
 ich meine es steht auf plug and play.


----------



## sue port (9 Dezember 2008)

hast du die möglichkeit einen anderen monitor zu testen?


----------



## demmy86 (9 Dezember 2008)

Ja hab es an verschiedenen Monitoren getestet!
Immer das selbe flackern!
ich bin mir nun nicht sicher ob es an einer bestimmten anwendung liegt oder ob die Grafikkarte einfach zu schlecht ist!?


----------

